# Matagorda is shaping up to have another EPIC spring!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

It went off yesterday afternoon for this group drifting with Capt. Fletcher. Looks like the EPIC spring we had last year is going to repeat itself as long as the winds cooperate. Give us a call or shoot us a message and let's get your trip on the books!

[email protected]
979.240.5312 Daniel

Follow our social media outlets for more pictures and updates
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------

